# What is your 2x2 to 3x3 to 4x4 to 5x5 ratio?



## That70sShowDude (Feb 17, 2010)

Take the total # of your AVG OF 12 times in seconds:
2x2- 8.92
3x3- 17.03
4x4- 118.41
5x5- 177.12

Total = 321.48

Figure out %'s of each from total value:
2x2- 2.78%
3x3- 5.30%
4x4- 36.83%
5x5- 55.10%

I'm asking because I really think my times suck compared to my 3x3


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 17, 2010)

your 2x2 does at least
ill edit in my averages soon


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not sure about all my PB averages of 12, but this is about right I think.

2x2: 3.3
3x3: 12.8
4x4: 49.6
5x5: 91

Total: 156.7

2x2: 2.11%
3x3: 8.17%
4x4: 31.65%
5x5: 58.08%


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 17, 2010)

2x2 1.92
3x3 8.89
4x4 46.something so ill say .99
5x5 1:35.99

153.79
2x2 1.25 %
3x3 5.8 %
4x4 30.6%
5x5 62.4 %
the bigger the cube gets, the more i suck at it


----------



## irontwig (Feb 17, 2010)

2x2: 5.88
3x3: 19.85

I don't practice 4x4 or 5x5.


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 17, 2010)

2x2 - 10 - 3.64%
3x3 - 25 - 9.09%
4x4 - 1.30 - 32.73%
5x5 - 2.30 - 54.55%

I think my 3x3 phase lets me down a lot on bigger cubes. eg I can regularly sub 45 4x4 reduction, but still my avg is this high.


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Feb 17, 2010)

2x2: 3.03 
3x3: 9.07 
4x4: 46.65 
5x5: 86.59

total: 145.34
2x2: 2.08%
3x3: 6.24%
4x4: 32.09%
5x5: 59.58%


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 17, 2010)

Mvcuber12 said:


> 3x3: 9.07


damn mats, seems like you break your pb every day lmfao


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 17, 2010)

Pb avgs of 12:

2x2: 6.44 / 2.3%
3x3: 25.80 / 9.2%
4x4: 111.81/ 39.9%
5x5: 146.07/ 52.1%
Total: 280.12


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 17, 2010)

2x2: 4.3 = 2.1%
3x3: 14.8 = 7.3%
4x4: 1:05 31.8%
5x5: 2:00 = 58.7%

I suck at all cubes


----------



## Escher (Feb 17, 2010)

2x2: 2.28
3x3: 9.49
4x4: 54.99
5x5: 1:42.99

= 169.75

2x2 = 1.34%
3x3 = 5.59%
4x4 = 32.39%
5x5 = 60.6%

I really need to do physical 5x5 more often >_>

EDIT: If you haven't guessed, I want to be Rowe


----------



## Kian (Feb 17, 2010)

I think using my average times (per my estimation) is better than using PBs. In my case it's pretty close anyway.

Average
2x2- ~5.5 - 2.43%
3x3- ~15.8 - 6.51%
4x4 ~ 1:10 -30.93%
5x5 ~ 2:15 - 59.66% (I used to be significantly better, so it's really silly to use PBs, especially here)

PBs- For the sake of argument, I'll use these, too.
2x2- 4.83- 2.31%
3x3- 14.73- 7.05%
4x4- 1:07.13- 32.14%
5x5- 2:02.18- 58.50%

Anyway, it's not that some of your times suck compared to your times on other puzzles. It's just that you don't practice them. I suck at OH and BLD more than I suck at other events because I don't practice them. I got much worse recently at 5x5 because I stopped practicing it much, too.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 17, 2010)

2x2x2:7
3x3x3:20
4x4x4:85
5x5x5:160

2x2x2: 4%
3x3x3: 7%
4x4x4: 31%
5x5x5: 58%

It doesn't add up to exactly 100%.

I was doing what I average, not PB's.

PB's:

2x2x2: 6.72
3x3x3: 17.45
4x4x4: 79.69
5x5x5: 160

263.86

2x2x2: 2.5%
3x3x3: 6.6%
4x4x4: 30.2%
5x5x5: 60.6%

So close to sub-30 on 4x4x4.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 17, 2010)

2x2: 7
3x3: 25
4x4: 100
5x5: 240

total: 372

2x2: 1.8%
3x3: 6.7%
4x4: 26.8%
5x5: 64.5%


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 17, 2010)

2x2- 3.67- 1.93%
3x3- 11.59- 6.11%
4x4- 58.47- 30.84%
5x5- 1:55.84- 61.11%


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't do average of 12 alot, but I will estimate.

2x2: 4=3%
3x3: 15=8.5%
4x4: 57=32%
5x5: 100=56%

Total: 176

EDIT: Sarah needs2practicebigcubes


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 17, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> EDIT: Sarah needs2practicebigcubes



yes :1


----------



## blah (Feb 17, 2010)

YESU :2


----------



## Forte (Feb 17, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Sarah needs2practicebigcubes
> ...



wtf is this


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 17, 2010)

Estimated average for real cubes 
2x2: 7
3x3: 18
4x4: 82
5x5: 180

Total: 287

2x2: 2.4%
3x3: 6.3%
4x4: 28.6%
5x5: 62.7%

PB averages for computer cubes (Don't remember exact numbers).
2x2: 3.5
3x3: 14.5
4x4: 55
5x5: 135

Total: 208

2x2: 1.7%
3x3: 7.0%
4x4: 26.4%
5x5: 64.9%


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok, based off of everybody elses %'s, I was right. My times should be better compared to my 3x3. I mean, I'm near Rowe on 3x3 %. My 4x4 % just flat out sucks compared to anybody. I really need a decent 4x4.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 18, 2010)

2x2: 2.5 - 1.48%
3x3: 12.13 - 7.18%
4x4: 52.3? - 30.96%
5x5: 1:42ish - 60.38%

total: 168.93

I should practice 5x5 sometime.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 18, 2010)

8 : 14 : 70 : 150

so
4 : 7 : 35 : 75

or

3.3% : 5.8% : 28.9% : 62.0%

Chris


----------



## Anthony (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh my gawd.. I already know this isn't going to be pretty.

2x2: 2.7 - 0.675%
3x3: 11.7 - 2.925%
4x4: 85 - 21.25%
5x5: 300 - 75%

total: ~400

It's blatantly obvious that I completely reject 5x5.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 18, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Oh my gawd.. I already know this isn't going to be pretty.
> 
> 2x2: 2.7 - 0.675%
> 3x3: 11.7 - 2.925%
> ...



hahaha


----------



## Hays (Feb 18, 2010)

2x2: 4.00
3x3: 12.2
4x4: 54.00
5x5: 1:27.00

2x2: 2.5%
3x3: 7.76
4x4: 34.35%
5x5: 55.3%


----------



## LewisJ (Feb 18, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> 2x2 1.92
> 3x3 8.89





That70sShowDude said:


> Take the total # of your AVG OF 12 times in seconds:



wat srsly? Not doubting your claim but, wow....

anyway:
2x2: 8
3x3: 26
4x4: 120
5x5: 300
(I've done < 10 5x5 solves....)

2x2: 1.76%
3x3: 5.73%
4x4: 26.4%
5x5: 66.1% :O


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 18, 2010)

2x2: 2.44
3x3: 10.81
4x4: 110 or so
5x5: i don't have one.

i suck at big cubes...


----------



## Dene (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmm. I'll make rough guesses at what my times should be:

2x2: 10
3x3: 15
4x4: 65
5x5: 103 

Total is 193

2x2: 5.18%
3x3: 7.77%
4x4: 33.68%
5x5: 53.37%

By the looks of it, my 5x5 is really low compared to most. 2x2 is terrible. I wonder why?


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 18, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 1.92
> ...


yeah on 2x2 when i get easy layers, less then 5 or 4 moves, i can usually one look. I practice doing it with 15 second inspection, but also with the spacebar, if i count with a stackmat its 2.10, but it barely makes a difference. As for 8.89 3x3, i had a 7 and like 3 low8s counting. im normally low 10.


----------



## dueone (Feb 18, 2010)

2x2 6 = 2.8%
3x3 16 = 7.7%
4x4 65 = 31.4%
5x5 120 = 58.1%


----------



## Faz (Feb 18, 2010)

2.19
8.50
41.xx (I'll put it as .99)
1:13.78

Total: 126.46

2x2: 1.73 %
3x3: 6.72 %
4x4: 33.2 %
5x5: 58.3 %

Holy crap Mats is fast now >_> (I already noticed in the weekly comps too )


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 18, 2010)

2x2: 5
3x3: 14
4x4x4: 88?

Fatal Error: 5x5x5input=Error


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 18, 2010)

slow down feliks!


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 18, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> slow down feliks!



I agree, someone shoot his hand please.


----------



## Kian (Feb 18, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > slow down feliks!
> ...



Well someone took it too far.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 18, 2010)

Kian said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > rowehessler said:
> ...



Even if we shoot him, he will still be faster than most of us.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 18, 2010)

2x2 : 4.09 (5.58%)
3x3 : 12.48 (17.03%)
4x4 : 56.71 (77.39%)

Total : 73.28

I won't have a 5x5 until late March


----------



## Dene (Feb 18, 2010)

Kian said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > rowehessler said:
> ...



Yea that comment is completely inappropriate


----------



## Parity (Feb 18, 2010)

How do I find out the %?


----------



## LNZ (Feb 18, 2010)

2x2: 8s 1.17% of total
3x3: 34s 5.01% of total
4x4: 191s 28.17% of total
5x5: 445s 65.63% of total

Total: 678s

As you can see, I've improved lots on the 3x3. I've taken 11s off my 3x3 PB in about 8 weeks. And I think I can go sub 30s with more pratice. And it has been at the expense of the 4x4 and 5x5. And it shows that I'll forever suck at edge pairing, despite all the pratice I've done on the 4x4 and 5x5 to date.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 18, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > slow down feliks!
> ...



Didn't he break his hand last year? :confused:

Tim.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 18, 2010)

2x2: 4.66
3x3: 11.54
4x4: 1:01.05
5x5: 1:56.63

193.88 total

2x2: 2.4%
3x3: 5.95%
4x4: 31.49%
5x5: 60.16%

Fail


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 18, 2010)

2x2 : 7
3x3 : 28
4x4 : 1:50
5x5 : 2:50

Total 5:15

2x2 : 2.22%
3x3 : 8.89%
4x4 : 34.92 %
5x5 : 53.97 %


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 18, 2010)

eh, i guess i'll join in:

2x2: 3.5ish - 2.68%
3x3: 9.78 - 7.48%
4x4: 44.26 - 33.85%
5x5: 1:13.22 - 56.0%

total: 130.76


----------



## Carrot (Feb 18, 2010)

This is not gonna be pretty, but whatever =)

PB averages

2x2: 4.19 = 1.26%
3x3: 13.92 = 4.20%
4x4: 92.99 = 28.09%
5x5: 220 = 66.45%
total: 331.1

normal averages

2x2: 5 = 1.36%
3x3: 17 = 4.63%
4x4:105 = 28.61%
5x5:240 =65.40%
total: 367


----------



## JackJ (Feb 19, 2010)

2x2- 5-6 seconds
3x3- 21-23 seconds
4x4- 2:00 to 2:10
5x5: 3:30 

seems like I have a lot of potential to be good at 2x2.


----------



## DAcuber (Jun 22, 2013)

2x2 5.83
3x3 18.50
4x4 2min 31.45sec(lol)
Cant speedcube 5x5 never solved one


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2013)

DAcuber said:


> 2x2 5.83
> 3x3 18.50
> 4x4 2min 31.45sec(lol)
> Cant speedcube 5x5 never solved one



Nice 3 year bump


2x2 - 4
3x3 - 14
4x4 - 1:05
5x5 - 2:20


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2013)

2x2: 2.3
3x3: 11.5
4x4: 58
5x5: 1:50

2x2: 1.27%
3x3: 6.33%
4x4: 31.9%
5x5: 60.5%


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 24, 2013)

2x2x2: 5 - 1.8%
3x3x3: 21 - 7.8%
4x4x4: 80 - 29.5%
5x5x5: 165 - 60.9%

lul


----------

